
MIT's Augmented Reality Room Shows What Robots Are Thinking - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/mit-augmented-reality-room-shows-what-robots-are-thinking#.VFo3hqfek8E.hackernews
======
mikepurvis
I wonder what their dev framework is. It seems like there's a lot of overlap
here with the rviz tool used in ROS:

[http://wiki.ros.org/rviz#Overview](http://wiki.ros.org/rviz#Overview)

